# Gafftops, etc.



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

My family just enjoyed some catfish po-boys from some gafftops we caught in Louisiana last summer. One day in the Calcasieu jetties, we got into them in a big way and put 10 in the boar along with three bull drum. And of course, if you're fishing with shrimp, you'll always pick up a share of hardheads too.

I don't read much about these catfishes on the forum. Are they looked down upon so that they just don't get reported, or are they much less common in the Pensacola area so that catching them is a more rare thing, and it would be an unusual day to boat ten keeper catfish?

Catfish aren't my favorite to catch and clean, but they will sometimes help salvage a mediocre day, and a 5 lb gafftop puts up a decent fight and tastes great on the plate.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I hate those slimy things. I won't even take them off the hook, I just cut the line.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Trophyhusband said:


> I hate those slimy things. I won't even take them off the hook, I just cut the line.


OK, I get that, but do you catch them often?

Here's the tip for dealing with the slime: put them in an ice chest with a good mix of cube ice and water. All the sloshing around removes most of the slime. It works well for other fish too. Everything is easier to clean without the slime.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I've caught a ton of them in my kayak. Don't catch to many in the boat though.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Gafftopsail Catfish*

Gafftopsail catfish are really good to eat. You have to know how to clean and cook them. 

There's a Creek in Alabama where I grew up that was alive with Gaffs in the Fall. We deliberately targeted them. :thumbup: C2


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've caught plenty around here. Never caught ten in a day, if I catch two or three, I move. I've seen them following my yak before lol. Big Lagoon S.P. is a good spot for em, in the channel south of the tower...BIG ones!


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Yakavelli said:


> I've caught plenty around here. Never caught ten in a day, if I catch two or three, I move. I've seen them following my yak before lol. Big Lagoon S.P. is a good spot for em, in the channel south of the tower...BIG ones!


Thanks, that's the kind of specific tip that can be hard to come by and very useful. The big ones are a good time.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol. I don't mind telling you all my secret catfish holes. Please, go clean 'em all out of there. Live and fresh cut finger mullet are best. I've never eaten a sail cat. I'm sure it's good, they just piss me off. I'm usually looking for reds and trout.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I like them if cleaned right. MathGeek nailed it with the ice and water. There isnt much meat on them by the time you fillet, remove the ribs and the bloodline under the skin, but worth it if you get a few.

Several years ago while fishing with my father in law, we caught several in the 5lb range. He was going to release them and said I was crazy for wanting to keep them. Later that evening, we had a cookout at his house and I cooked those Sailcat fillets with the burgers and such on the grill. Guess who ate almost all the Sailcat?! He doesnt throw them back anymore...


----------

